# Anyone try FiberSMART in Canada?



## MishyMee (Sep 23, 2003)

Any fellow Canadians with C try FiberSMART?I can't take Phsyllium and am still waiting on a shipment of Citrucel caps from the U.S.If Citrucel doesn't work for me, FiberSMART seems like a good alternative, but I wanted to see if anybody has tried it or the CleanseSMART?I broke down last night and took a Zelnorm (gave me relief, but I'm in search of a long-term remedy) and quit the ChicoLin powder (inulin-based) I was trying out - wholey gas and pain and bloating and no BM!!!Aaaanyway...any responses/feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cherieklein (Jan 2, 2004)

I live in Canada, and I take FiberSmart. I like it very much. At first I took four capsules in the morning, but I found that it made very big stool so having a bowel movement was painful. Now I spread the dosage throughout the day. It works very well. I find it expensive to buy here, so I buy it over the internet from the States. Even with the exchange rate it is half the price.Cherie.


----------



## MishyMee (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanx very much for your response. I tried the FiberSmart and sent the Citrucel back. I did the CleanseSmart to start and now take FiberSmart for maintenance. Depending on how I'm feeling and what I've been eating I take 1-3 caps/day (usually 2). I honestly feel like it's saved my life. I can't go on enough about how happy I am to feel 'normal' again. I've been getting mine from GNC...if you have a chance, could you please provide the link to where you get them?I'm glad to hear they're working for you too


----------



## cherieklein (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi. I buy the FiberSmart bottles of 200 capsules over the internet at the following link:www.vnfnutrition.comI think it was $14.00 shipping to Canada, but I ordered four bottles, so that will last a long time.Cherie.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What is the ingredients in Fibersmart and cleansmart?Thanks


----------



## cherieklein (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't know about the CleanseSmart, but the FiberSmart has flax seed, borage seed, marshmallow root, L-Glutamine, probiotics and some other things. It is very good. I prefer it to things like Metamucil because it doesn't bulk up.Cherie.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Cherie,which type of ibs do you have?I consider trying fibersmart but apparently Renew life ask to take more than one product.Probably like cleansmart at first.


----------



## cherieklein (Jan 2, 2004)

I have IBS-C. I never took the CleanseSmart. I didn't feel it was necessary. I take Primal Defence for the probiotics, and FiberSmart, magnesium oxide, vitamin C and docusate sodium for the constipation. I recently started taking Wobenzym for the digestive enzymes. I was taking OmegaZyme, but it is very expensive. Things have been going so well that I have been able to halve the dosage of the supplements for the constipation. For me FiberSmart worked better by spacing out the pills throughout the day. However, at first I took four capsules before breakfast and four capsules with dinner. You might need to try that at first until you have a better handle on constipation or diarrhea. I think the FiberSmart would be helpful for both.Cherie


----------



## caeli (Oct 17, 2003)

I take metamucil 1 tsp. daily but I find my stool is so sticky and messy and have trouble eliminating stool. I get lots of pressure right side of colon it seems lots of air or gas builds up. Very uncomfortable. Has anyone had the same problem with metamucil. I have started sprinkling all bran on my oatmeal.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Psillium have to be taken at very low dose.I had to stop it(too irritating) but that is weird,i can more tolerate the small amount in "SIMPLY" bars which is specialy design for the ibs people.Wheat bran is my ennemy.


----------

